# What amps do you repair the most....



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

I have found older PPI's to have the most problems IMO


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Might just be because more people bring them to have them fixed....who would bother having, say, an Audiobahn amp fixed?

Jay


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

And you are right Jay nobody is going to fix a cheap amp but a few of us wasting time, they are not worth it. At the time if I got $20/hr cash I was happy enough...no taxes no timeclock and it paid for other equipment I wanted. It seems to depend what I get my hands on, for a while I did a bunch of those chrome audiobahn, then the cheap lightning audio, then insignias (& other power acoustics) and some kenwoods, then MTXs. But its mostly because I know a guy that will buy those cheap amps so I get them and poof its instant cash. Don't make that much but is hassle free he gives me cash just like that, no listing, no fees, no txes lol. I don't do them for people much at all, that has been hit and miss on brands. On the other hand I have no idea what amps are most abused, I would guess the cheap ones.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

There is a Kicker dealer around here that at one time sold Fosgate about 10 years ago. They got rid of the brand cause they said they were always getting the subs back. The amps were super hard to work on due to some kind of glue they used to stick the fets on the heatsink. So they just decided to much trouble. From what I hear recently not much has changed. Fosgate became a superstore sale item like BestBuy and similar stores.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Bugstyvy said:


> I have found older PPI's to have the most problems IMO


There is literally ZERO way to actually quantify this as being "truth" 

Except for your experience.. (based on it) 

This means nothing to overall statistical data... 

I used to repair HU's and SOny was by far the most problematic... then again, they also out sold all the others 3-1.. so there was a TON of them out there to fail...


----------



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

Never said it was truth, just seen alot of blown PPI's. Was wondering what other people "seem" to get alot of.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

I've repaired my own Alpine, Linear Power, and Orion amps in the past.


----------



## SoulFly (Mar 15, 2011)

i repaired a Punch 45 back in HS. Recently i fixed an MTX refurbished amp, One of the Caps wires was cut too short and solder couldnt hold, so i had to solder some ends to extend it enough where i could solder it to the board. it works but has turn on pop. they also destroyed the allen head bolt for the REM so i can't get it out.
stupid refurbish contractors, last refurb i ever buy.

other than that, i never owned any other amp that went bad on me. Then again i never blew a speaker before either so maybe i'm just not that rough on stuff.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

SoulFly said:


> i repaired a Punch 45 back in HS. Recently i fixed an MTX refurbished amp, One of the Caps wires was cut too short and solder couldnt hold, so i had to solder some ends to extend it enough where i could solder it to the board. it works but has turn on pop. they also destroyed the allen head bolt for the REM so i can't get it out.
> stupid refurbish contractors, last refurb i ever buy.
> 
> other than that, i never owned any other amp that went bad on me. Then again i never blew a speaker before either so maybe i'm just not that rough on stuff.


Most of the repairs I've done weren't really repairs but modifications. Higher quality resistors, caps, and op amps. I love to tinker. :blush:


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Speakers4Weapons said:


> There is a Kicker dealer around here that at one time sold Fosgate about 10 years ago. They got rid of the brand cause they said they were always getting the subs back. The amps were super hard to work on due to some kind of glue they used to stick the fets on the heatsink. So they just decided to much trouble. From what I hear recently not much has changed. Fosgate became a superstore sale item like BestBuy and similar stores.



That "glue" is called "solder".


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Mostly JL but not because there bad products. Most amps nowadays aren't worth being fixed. The customer can buy a new one for the same price as the repair. Certain amps, like JL Audio's slash series are worth being repaired due to cost.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

envisionelec said:


> That "glue" is called "solder".


I still hate those GD MESHA strips that Rockford Fosgate uses. Working with microscopic surface mount devices ties with my hate for MESHA strips.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

ChrisB said:


> I still hate those GD MESHA strips that Rockford Fosgate uses. Working with microscopic surface mount devices ties with my hate for MESHA strips.


Until I bought a real rework station, I hated them too. 

Do they still use MESHA? I haven't worked on an RF amp in a decade...


----------



## Bluliner (May 16, 2011)

Bugstyvy said:


> Never said it was truth, just seen alot of blown PPI's. Was wondering what other people "seem" to get alot of.


Here's a funny story about PPI; don't sell them to Mexicans. 

Keep in mind that this was quite a while ago and may no longer apply, but, PPI used to see an inordinate amount of warranty repairs for Mexican customers. It was no secret back then that PPI amps did not like to go below 4ohms and keep the smoke inside. No argument there. 

But why were so many Mexicans blowing them up? 

Ever hear authentic Mexican music? That polka bass-line? Yup, that's what killed 'em. The impedance swings the amplifier would see when trying to reproduce the bass that's found in Mexican music was just too much for the amp to handle. Poof...the amp is gone. 

This comes from a credible source who used to work for PPI.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Bluliner said:


> Ever hear authentic Mexican music? That polka bass-line? Yup, that's what killed 'em. The impedance swings the amplifier would see when trying to reproduce the bass that's found in Mexican music was just too much for the amp to handle. Poof...the amp is gone.
> 
> This comes from a credible source who used to work for PPI.


Wow - what a great story. The stuff you just wouldn't consider until it's too late. 

Polka Bass.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats weird, I've heard Mexican music before (I hate it) and there are several types, but most of them LACK bass. Thats why a lot of Mexicans use Epicenters, lol. About 9 our of 10 Mexican installs I've seen had epicenters.

Not being racist here, by Mexican installs I dont mean a Mexican install it, I mean it belongs to a Mexican therefore no insult to any one. Am mexican myself so there, I said it, lol.

But HELL NO I dont have an Epicenter nor do I listen to Mexican or Spanish music. Only to oldies like the beatles, bob marley, billy joel, elton, queen, otis redding ect ect.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Bluliner said:


> Here's a funny story about PPI; don't sell them to Mexicans.
> 
> Keep in mind that this was quite a while ago and may no longer apply, but, PPI used to see an inordinate amount of warranty repairs for Mexican customers. It was no secret back then that PPI amps did not like to go below 4ohms and keep the smoke inside. No argument there.
> 
> ...


LoL.. 
What about all the Rap/Hip Hop music back in the day ? That had some 'BIG' bass notes too ! Or even bass cd's ... :laugh:


----------



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

SoulFly said:


> i repaired a Punch 45 back in HS. Recently i fixed an MTX refurbished amp, One of the Caps wires was cut too short and solder couldnt hold, so i had to solder some ends to extend it enough where i could solder it to the board. it works but has turn on pop. they also destroyed the allen head bolt for the REM so i can't get it out.
> stupid refurbish contractors, last refurb i ever buy.
> 
> other than that, i never owned any other amp that went bad on me. Then again i never blew a speaker before either so maybe i'm just not that rough on stuff.


I used to be the same until recent. Speaker line short in my door popped 3 amps. That sucked


----------

